# Donkey Behavior: Aggression or Affection?



## Emily123

My friend has a gelding, and whenever I go into his pen and crouch down, he has a habit of coming up to me and pushing against me with his head, slowly at first then sometimes with more force, to the point where I usually have to move aside or stand up. What is he trying to communicate to me when he's doing this? I'm not sure how to interpret the behavior, or whether I should worry about him acting aggressively otherwise. Any advice or insight into the situation, and how to correct the problem, would be appreciated. ^^

(On an unrelated note, I just joined the forums, and I'm still getting acquainted with the place. Nice to meet you all!)


----------



## Celeste

I haven't handled a lot of donkeys, but I would never crouch down around any animal that had the tendency to push on me. It seems very dangerous. 

It may be starting as affection, but it sounds like he is also trying to dominate over you. I would always stand up and I would carry a whip so that if tried to knock me down I could correct him.


----------



## mmshiro

I also have very little experience, but all the affectionate donkeys and mules I came across like to be hugged and cuddled (i.e. play a rather passive role). I would not consider pushing with the intend of moving you from your spot a sign of affection.

FWIW


----------



## Folly

I'm no expert with donkeys, but it definitely seems like dominance. I volunteer at a youth ranch, and two wonderful horses were donated recently with one condition... that they also must take the mini donkey, who is verrrrry bonded to one of the mares. When I'm trying to work with that mare along with one of the kids, I'm constantly having to put myself between the child and the little donkey who keeps head-butting me. I'd definitely use a crop with him... but because the kids are from trauma situations, we can't get at all physical with the horses in front of them because they don't understand the differences and we don't have time to fully explain (the big horses are worked in advance and are very well behaved... this naughty little guy hasn't gotten the message yet). It's actually kind of adorable, and he never ramps it up, but it's not a good behavior and I'll be glad when someone has time to break him of it (they will...).


----------



## phantomhorse13

Why are you going into the pen and crouching down?


----------



## Folly

And by the way - welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you


----------

